# Happy Birthday!!!



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Hello everyone! All is better now and today is my birthday! I don't want a party, maybe a visit to a shelter lol. I'm 14 now


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Happy Birthday =) I hoep you get to go to the shelter !!


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

HAPPY b-DAY!~!~!


----------



## Maddog (Jun 11, 2008)

Happy Birthday!!! 

Sending bunch of hugz to you


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

Happyyyy birthdayyyyyyy


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday! I am glad things are going better for you today.


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

YAYYY!!! HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

thanks everyone  i am feeling much better!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Happy birthday! I hope your day goes care free!!!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Happy b-day! I'm a March baby too! Mine is the 26th


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

*~Happy Birthday Anntannise~​*


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

​
Yay for March babies - My cousin's birthday is also today. Mine was last Tuesday & my Grandma's was last Friday (84)

March Babies Rock!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Lex's Guardian said:


> ​
> Yay for March babies - My cousin's birthday is also today. Mine was last Tuesday & my Grandma's was last Friday (84)
> 
> March Babies Rock!


happy b-day to you all too!


----------

